# propane range/oven or gas range/electric oven?



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

We went all propane (no nat gas available nearby) at our place and are very happy.


----------



## Satanta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wife and I are about to put in a propane stove/oven. Never seen one that used propane on the range and electric in the oven.

I do 99% of the cooking using cast iron. My favorite is a Mr B-B-Q wok I got online and use it for nearly everything plus we can a lot so propane/NG is the only way to go.


----------



## 1488rob (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I dont know if thier are propane ranges separate(for home use) but I do know that electric oven you build into the cabinets have been around for years. Two thinks withthe oven: 1 withRV at least thye are not as even heat as electric. 2: They use more propane which means exhaust/fresh air needing sucked in/out of house for extended time. I odnt know if new codes make it to where when your range turns on the fan automatically does..have no idea. but if not now surely later wiht the new carbon monixide "danger" Either way I will get gas range. I dont see how anyone could go back once they used it. I actually find it quite hilarious in our world of technology how everything went to quick and convenient yet they made electric ranges which slowed down cooking from the 1900s gas stoves. Who needs a microwave when you got gas:laughing:


----------



## Satanta (Mar 14, 2011)

1488rob said:


> Well I dont know if thier are propane ranges separate(for home use) but I do know that electric oven you build into the cabinets have been around for years. Two thinks withthe oven: 1 withRV at least thye are not as even heat as electric. 2: They use more propane which means exhaust/fresh air needing sucked in/out of house for extended time. I odnt know if new codes make it to where when your range turns on the fan automatically does..have no idea. but if not now surely later wiht the new carbon monixide "danger" Either way I will get gas range. I dont see how anyone could go back once they used it. I actually find it quite hilarious in our world of technology how everything went to quick and convenient yet they made electric ranges which slowed down cooking from the 1900s gas stoves. Who needs a microwave when you got gas:laughing:


Yeah, try smoking a turkey in a Nuker or doing a spivy lobster stir-fry. Plus NONE of my cast iron will fit the Nuker... :thumbup:


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Some of the best ranges are duel-fuel
Meaning gas cook top
Electric ovens

http://www.vikingrange.com/consumer/products/product.jsp?id=prod7960179







We even do ovens with water hook ups for steaming....
http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=vFl-Tb2lDcbh0gGK0qTXAw&ved=0CDkQ8wIwAg#


----------



## 1488rob (Mar 10, 2011)

big thanks SDC, ill be checking that out my ony concern is alot of never ranges deped on elec so you can get fuel! i thin any gas appliance should be able to be hand lit and manual fuel..that safety could kiil youoff in a bad power outage


----------

